# Dragon



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

...he doesn't do much...
just hang around...









lazin' in the sun....









fallin' over when surprised....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweeee! love it!


----------



## Leam_89 (Apr 26, 2011)

He looks identical to my old favourite breeder male. What a looker.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Lazy....
Gorgeous.
I've always wanted one


----------

